# Hello from Minnesota



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

Just saying hello, i adopted my 2 month old orange kitten named Tiger from the Humane society. Here is a couple pics of him 



















You can see some videos of him on my Youtube account at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIVfXx1oEPo

I also live with 2 other dogs and a hubby. I have two shelties one is 3 and the other is 6.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Tiger is cute enough to be a calendar kitty!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Well Tiger certianly is a precious little one - welcome to the forum


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i'm a former minnesotan! cute kitten!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What a sweetheart!! Welcome to you and the fur gang


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm a former Minnesotan too! Tiger couldn't be any cuter if he tried. That first picture is just priceless.


----------



## Bobbi (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome. What a cute kitten! i love his eyes against his fur color. Enjoy your new baby


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's such a sweetheart! Welcome to both of you.


----------

